# Killing Brown Widow Spiders



## Team Gomberg (Aug 27, 2013)

I live in southern California. I moved into my current place 1 year ago and have been dealing with brown widow spiders for the first time. My yard has been infested with them. Literally, I find dozens at night. Their favorite place is under the 4" wood lip along the perimeter of my tortoise pens. 
When I go out during the early evening to put the Russians away and bring the Leopards inside I don't see them so I'm not as bothered. At that time they are still hiding under the lip. But on nights when I come home after dark and go out there the spiders are all out and I have to kill them off and carefully round up the torts. Tonight I killed 2 dozen and I didn't even get them all. Last week on another late night, I killed 17! It's creepy and freaks me out. 

I will use a Widow poison spray by Raid for any that are not in tortoise territory. The problem is I'm trying to figure out the best way to kill the ones in the pens. I either use some scissors to cut them in half..yuck. Or depending on their location in the pen, I'll spray them and then scoop out the area and replace the dirt or wash the wall.. There has got to be a better way. I don't like doing either of those methods. 

Is there a safe spray/ non poison to kill them without the clean up? 
Would vinegar work??

I've tried googling for an answer but the recommendations I read are to use poison (not tortoise safe) or squash them with something flat. I tried that before but they would scurry up under the lip before I could get them...hence how the scissor method was created. 

Maybe you being outside the box will have an idea? Or maybe you've dealt with them and have a solution? Help please  

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2013)

http://cisr.ucr.edu/brown_widow_spider.html

Is this what you have?


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 27, 2013)

We have a natural Pest Control company here that comes out monthly for years. The products are all natural, non toxic and work! You might check your phone book for Pest Control Companies that use ORGANIC treatments.

I did a google search on Organic Spider Repellent and came up with these (there's a ton more as well):

Essential oils act as insect and spider repellents. Place a few drops of oil in a large spray bottle with water. There are several essential oils that are are repellents and will leave your home with pleasant aromas. Lavender, peppermint, rose, citrus, cinnamon, tee tree, citronella and eucalyptus work fine. Spray the areas where you discovered spiders and other likely places that both insects and spider could take up comfortable residence. - See more at: http://www.pestcontrolmanagement.org/getting-rid-of-spiders-naturally.html#sthash.JNd4WSbE.dpuf

http://thethingreenlineshop.wordpress.com/2011/08/15/make-your-own-organic-spider-repellent/

http://www.yumuniverse.com/2011/11/10/100-natural-toxin-free-spider-and-bug-repellent/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ6O2C-3GJI


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 27, 2013)

Ascott, yes that is.

Tigsmom, thanks for the tip on oils...I'm looking into that further 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2013)

A can of spray adhesive and a flat piece of wood....those are our hunting tools when we do the night hunts....

Also, if you keep the webs swept away every day---they seem to get annoyed and move to a different place...

However, remember we are in California--they love the weather here


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 28, 2013)

I spray my deck with odoban (dogs like to stink it up) and I notice a lot less spiders, flies, and roaches around after I do because it has eucalyptus in it. Doesn't keep all at bay but definitely reduces the population.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 28, 2013)

I walked into a giant spider's web last night while retrieving my 15 year old half blind/deaf dog off the deck. GROSS! But nothing so poisonous in CT. We are moving to FL in the next year or so, and I guess we will have to worry about such things. YUK!
One question: Are the torts in danger?

Ann from CT


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had a similar problem with black widows in my tort enclosure. I kept destroying their web work every morning and they seem to be greatly reduced. Of course now I have a ton of crickets in there, which I guess the spiders were helping me manage.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Killing Brown Widow Spiders*



ascott said:


> Also, if you keep the webs swept away every day---they seem to get annoyed and move to a different place...
> 
> However, remember we are in California--they love the weather here



I do use a 2x2 to wipe the webs away in the morning..hopefully they get the hint and move away. Just don't move into my house please! Oh man...

And CA I can handle. I wouldn't move to FL if someone gave me a free house! Lol

Sent from my TFOapp




AnnV said:


> One question: Are the torts in danger?



Not from the spiders. I want to make sure they stay out of danger from my method of killing them, though.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2013)

A can of Lysol and a lighter works. Or a spray bottle of alcohol.

Use carefully and at your own risk .


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom ... I like your thinking .. I use hairspray! ( with our without the lighter of course.... ) .... 

Honest the hairspray works great .,...even in tight spots!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2013)

Once more, I am so very glad I don't live in CA!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2013)

This might be of some help to you:

"Control

As with black widow spiders, brown widow spider control requires sanitation and elimination of nesting sites. Inside the house, garage, and porch, brown widow spiders, their egg sacs, and webbing should be removed with a vacuum cleaner. After cleaning, the bag should immediately be removed, placed in a sealed plastic bag, and disposed of in outdoor trash bins. As an added precaution, bags containing spiders and egg sacs can be placed in a chest freezer for several hours. Regular inspections and routine cleaning (wearing gloves) of the areas the spiders have been previously found should occur in and around the home. Areas with excess clutter should be eliminated, as this will discourage spiders from nesting. Empty containers outside the home (flowerpots, buckets) and firewood should be moved away from the house or removed. Cracks, holes, and spaces around doors and windows should be sealed. If spiders remain after sanitation and elimination of nesting areas, insecticides may be required. Treatment with aerosol sprays containing insecticides labeled for spiders will kill spiders when directly applied to them. Spot treatment with insecticidal dusts in cracks and crevices where spiders build their webs may also help with control.

Prepared by Laurie. S. Reid, Entomologist/Environmental Educator"


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> This might be of some help to you:




Yeah. My method sounds like a lot more fun... 




Jacqui said:


> Once more, I am so very glad I don't live in CA!



Oh? Because they don't have spiders where you are?


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 28, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Tom ... I like your thinking .. I use hairspray! ( with our without the lighter of course.... ) ....
> 
> Honest the hairspray works great .,...even in tight spots!



I once sprayed a black widow with silver paint, no hair spray and wanted to clog her pores. She hung in her web nice and silvery for several days. After about one week, she came back as a silver widow. Yep withstood the spraying and hanging in the AZ sun for almost a week.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Once more, I am so very glad I don't live in CA!



Oh? Because they don't have spiders where you are?
[/quote]

We don't have problems like this.  I would also not like living any place without some spiders, think of all the other bugs you would have to deal with.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hair spray will kill them huh? I like it!! Going to try this for sure 

I wanted a spray that will kill the widows but not be dangerous for the tortoises since they are inside the enclosures.

Today I destroyed a few more and some egg nests. I collected some of the dead sprayed ones from last night and got a real good look at them. It was kinda neat. 
Controlling/ killing them outside of the pens, I got. We've used the lighter/flame method on some cockroaches in the tool shed 

Glad to have that hair spray tip. Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## MikeCow1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have tons of them here, too. Both black and brown widows. Used to be a lot more black but the brown ones have kind of taken over. Killed one, with a brick, in one of my box turtle shelters this morning. Almost everything I move, including my out door furniture has one under it. I'll have to try removing the webs and see if that makes them move away. I assume the hairspray routine includes a flame. Maybe I'll invest in a blowtorch. Tons of lizards in the yard that seem to not bother eating them, too bad


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2013)

MikeCow1 said:


> Tons of lizards in the yard that seem to not bother eating them, too bad



Around here the widows are out at night and the lizards are out during the day.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 28, 2013)

Ann from CT


----------



## Jtort (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate those suckers! We had them by the tons too until we finally had an exterminator come spray, thought that's not really an option for you with the torts. The exterminator told us they reproduce faster than black widows and I believe him because we were seeing them more and more no matter how many we tried to kill. I hate risking trying to kill a spider and it getting away so I usually use hairspray. Spray them stiff and then clean them up later.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

Julie, you use the hair spray, too? So I don't need to use a "flame" with it, just the hair spray right?? Oh boy I hope so!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Jtort (Aug 28, 2013)

No flame. Just spray them and wait for it to dry before you remove them. I don't know if the hairspray kills them or maybe they can't move and die? But it works. Just make sure it's the aerosol hairspray.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Once more, I am so very glad I don't live in CA!
> ...



Maybe we could take up a collection and share this interesting species with her... 

These are more my taste:


----------



## jjsull33 (Aug 28, 2013)

My secret solution for spiders is have someone else do it for me.... 
I am terrified of them and have my room mates come kill them for me, even if they are outside by my torts, I just don't know how to deal with them haha. I have been bitten by spiders so many times in my life, I am pretty sure they have it out for me haha, I enjoy this thread because I am pretty sure I can handle the flame thrower option, or at least the hairspray so thank you for that haha.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Aug 28, 2013)

I send my husband out with a hand held blow torch (harbor fright $10.00). Quick simple and very satisfying.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

Hair spray it is!! Can't wait to try it 

Sent from my TFOapp




littlestella said:


> I send my husband out with a hand held blow torch (harbor fright $10.00). Quick simple and very satisfying.



This sounds fun....and I'd do it but I'm pretty sure this would burn up my wood enclosure lol... Ah rats. Maybe for the ones found on block walls?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Irish (Aug 28, 2013)

Find a Tractor Supply Co. In the lawn and garden set, they have a spider trap. It should work in your case. Look also into diatomaceous earth, which is food grade, but shreds insects.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

I use DE for other bugs in the yard but couldn't get it to work the spiders. They hang out under a perimeter lip on my tort pens and well, gravity doesn't let the DE stick up there  
Are you thinking I can throw a pinch of DE on them?? Hmmm..

What are these spider traps like?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Irish (Aug 28, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I use DE for other bugs in the yard but couldn't get it to work the spiders. They hang out under a perimeter lip on my tort pens and well, gravity doesn't let the DE stick up there
> Are you thinking I can throw a pinch of DE on them?? Hmmm..
> 
> What are these spider traps like?
> ...



Very similar to moth traps, somewhat of a triangle that you place in the area of infestation. The spiders climb in to the natural shelter, and are trapped by the chemicals and killed. Keep on the outside of the pen for safety. Any egg sacks should be squashed that you find. If they hatch, hundreds of new spiders will be nearby. DE, or any broad spectrum bug killer that is put and where your torts do not graze, will decrease the potential food sources for the spiders, and shortly they will move on for search of food. It is slow, but will work.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

I see... Thanks for those tips.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Kirin (Aug 28, 2013)

They do not like eucalyptus, so you can place some branches around the pen where the tortoises can't reach them and that should help in keeping the in control. Also check on YouTube for a homemade spray


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 28, 2013)

After bragging about my web removal technique, I just opened the back door to check on the torts and walked straight into a web about 30 baby widows were spinning. So so much for that, kids.


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2013)

> Are you thinking I can _throw a pinch of DE on them_?? Hmmm..



Soooo laughing MAO.... running around flicking pinches of DE, "ooo, there's one, oh look another....dust em dust em"...lol ....


oooo, you could get a one of those baby nose snot sucker things and fill it with the DE and instant puffer duster....lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha ascott!

  

Your comment made me laugh like crazy!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 8, 2013)

Just to share an update. 

The aerosol hair spray works well. Thanks for the tip.  It doesn't kill the widows but it causes them to fall to the ground, curl up and then I use my scissors to cut them. They die and no poison is used in the pens. I cut them because I can't smash them into the dirt. I tried and it just pushed them under the soil. This way I KNOW they are dead 

I have done this every single day since making the post. In the first 3 days I killed over 50 adults (lost count after that) and destroyed over 2 dozen egg sacks. Following the initial battles now I kill 3 to 5 adults on average each day. No more nests yet. 

Thanks again for the hair spray tip. It's exactly what I wanted.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## tortadise (Sep 8, 2013)

Spiders do not groom themselves. So spray typically will not work on arachnids. Wintergreen crumbles spread throughout the exterior of wherever you would like the spiders to not be is the best scenario. 

Here is some good alternatives that is natural to deter spiders. I have lots of these plants in my yard and do not see many arachnids at all.

http://www.herbco.com/t-Natural-Pest-Control.aspx


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 8, 2013)

The spray doesn't kill them but it does cause them to freak out and "play dead" or curl up and hold still. Then I come in with the scissors and SNAP they are in half 

I'll check out that product kelly, thanks


----------

